# iPod 6, fond d'écran et podo?



## Viclanel (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous et bon week-end.

Je viens d'acquérir ce petit iPod qui correspond tout à fait à ce que je cherchais, petit, pratique, facile à utiliser. 
J'ai cependant 2 questions auxquelles vous pourrez m'aider à trouver réponses.

1)- Peut-on choisir une photo perso comme fond d'écran et si oui comment faire?
2)- J'ai vu qu'on pouvait compter le nombre de pas fait dans une journée par ex. mais je n'ai pas trouver comment mettre la longueur du pas pour calculer la distance réelle effectuée en une journée. Est-ce possible et si oui comment faire?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## AubinB (16 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir !

1) Ce n'est malheureusement pas possible sur cet iPod, cela est due à la politique d'Apple 
2) Ce n'est pas non plus possible, parfois la pomme veut que ses objets soient trop simple et là il oublie l'équilibrage du podomètre 

Bonne soirée !


----------



## Viclanel (17 Octobre 2010)

Merci AubinB pour ces réponses claires et précises. 

Parfois Apple surprend par son innovation et parfois par sa politique.

Il ne me restera plus qu'à mesurer mon pas et à faire une multiplication.

Bon dimanche


----------

